# "Roadie-tude"



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay, I need someone to explain something to me. As part of my regular weekly rides, I often have to get out on the road, on my mountain bike in order to get a good long ride in. During these rides, I often encounter individual and groups of road bikers passing by, usually in the other direction for whatever reason. Being the friendly, happy to be riding kind of guy I am, I extend a wave on the way by only to be completely ignored, save for some eye contact...I can count at least half a dozen of these occurences.

What is with the friggin attitude? I know they all can't be like this, but I just haven't encountered one yet that returns the casual greeting. Is their lycra too tight or what? It would seem most of them think their sh!t doesn't stink. Being that this rarely, if ever happens when passing others on the trail (there is always a "hello" and "have a good ride"), I am left to ponder, what is it about being a road biker that makes you a totally unfriendly, pompous, pr!ck while your on your bike. We all on share the passion of being on two wheels, powering ourselves either down the road or trail. Loosen up. Has anyone had similar experiences?

N.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

That's pretty normal. I'll occasionally get a wave back or head-nod but they're probably noobs (like me). You can tell the hard core roadies and they don't even acknowlege your presence.

It just seems like a totally different attitude--180 degrees apart. Whatever.  

Anymore, I just laugh. Take care.TC


----------



## j-dawg (May 19, 2004)

*Just a thought*

I ride both and I used to wonder why roadies would never wave either. Then I realized whenever I try and wave at someone it seemed like they weren't seeing me. When I'm on my road bike I'm pretty hesitant to take my hand off the bar and wave so I usually just extend my fingers and hope they see it. So now I realize that's what most roadies do. Just a thought but next time make an effort to look at their hands on the bars.

That or we're just all a***ho**$ 

jg


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

mtbmeister said:


> Okay, I need someone to explain something to me. As part of my regular weekly rides, I often have to get out on the road, on my mountain bike in order to get a good long ride in. During these rides, I often encounter individual and groups of road bikers passing by, usually in the other direction for whatever reason. Being the friendly, happy to be riding kind of guy I am, I extend a wave on the way by only to be completely ignored, save for some eye contact...I can count at least half a dozen of these occurences.


It happens the world over. They paste that "I'm training for the Tour" or the "I'm really hurting" look on their mugs too. (even though they are buzzing sedately along in town......) :blush:


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

i once i got roadie to acknowledge me, we were both heading the same dircetion down a road to a local rail to trail path. In the final road section there is quite the hill to go down i tuck and so does he. But his uber sleek bike and hairless body must have les resistance than my heavy bike and line backer body. i Jokingly (smileing the whole time) say damn your skinny tires (in an almost richard nixon like voice) as he passes me. The roadie camly flips me th bird and takes off


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Pffft. Haven't you ever met someone going the other way on a SINGLETRACK that ignored you? Because I have seen it plenty of times. Fact of life.

I sometimes greet people while riding, sometimes I don't. Just because you are on a bike riding the opposite direction doesn't mean we're friends. I might be deep in thought, or having a conversation with a riding partner. Both are perfectly reasonable reasons for not waving.

I have also ridden with people who make it a POINT to wave at other riders, just so they can get indignant when other riders don't wave back. This is fun to do sometimes, but quickly gets tiresome.

JMH



Sideknob said:


> It happens the world over. They paste that "I'm training for the Tour" or the "I'm really hurting" look on their mugs too. (even though they are buzzing sedately along in town......) :blush:


----------



## In_Flames (Aug 8, 2006)

I have come across both that are rude.. So its a 50/50 split for me.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

j-dawg said:


> I ride both and I used to wonder why roadies would never wave either. Then I realized whenever I try and wave at someone it seemed like they weren't seeing me. When I'm on my road bike I'm pretty hesitant to take my hand off the bar and wave so I usually just extend my fingers and hope they see it. So now I realize that's what most roadies do. Just a thought but next time make an effort to look at their hands on the bars.
> 
> That or we're just all a***ho**$
> 
> jg


I'm with this guy. Look for the nod, the casual wiggle of fingers on the bar on your side.

I used to be bugged by the folks that totally ignore you, but have come to realize there are many different reasons to ride, and one of them is to get away from it all.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

The only time I've encountered rude mtbers was on a trail that would appeal to the roadie mentality--no technical but lots of climbing, in the middle of the suburbs, surrounded on all sides by streets with a lot of traffic. When I don't get a response I just growl loudly as they pass by, maybe even let out a few barks.


----------



## MCF (Apr 13, 2004)

*I was actually shocked today....*

During the uphill road portion of my ride today two groups of road riders were coming down at I would guess 35-40mph and it was obvious most if not all the riders were Italian locals (dark skin, huge legs and 90% of them don't wear helmets - the Italian Macchismo I have been told) and the lead rider of each group waved at me as I slowly climbed the hill at about 4mph. I couldn't believe it because I have always experienced the same attitude the OP has experienced and have been advised the the road bike attitude here in Italy is VERY serious...but those waves did motivate me to keep pedaling. I have never ridden a roadie but if I did I don't think I would feel comfortable taking my hands off the bars...maybe that is a lot of it....


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

JMH said:


> Pffft. Haven't you ever met someone going the other way on a SINGLETRACK that ignored you?


Never, ever.

It's not often I run into other riders, but when it happens it's always a "Hi" etc, and a few times we've stopped for a short chat and checked out eachother's bikes.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Newly minted roadie here. I've done three rides on the new road bike, fourth tomorrow if the weather allows. 

The third ride was with the boyfriend, a long time roadie. Almost every other roadie we passed going the other way waved, nodded, etc. We even got a couple "hellos".

My comment: "hey, all these road riders are pretty friendly. I thought they were all snobs".

His reply: "Roadies are nice to other roadies".

So there you have it...


----------



## kylejohn4543 (Jun 24, 2006)

alm80 said:


> i once i got roadie to acknowledge me, we were both heading the same dircetion down a road to a local rail to trail path. In the final road section there is quite the hill to go down i tuck and so does he. But his uber sleek bike and hairless body must have les resistance than my heavy bike and line backer body. i Jokingly (smileing the whole time) say damn your skinny tires (in an almost richard nixon like voice) as he passes me. The roadie camly flips me th bird and takes off


You riding a mtn bike?

I think he took you a bit to seriously.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

I guess if your bike doesn't weigh under 20 pounds or so, you aren't worth talking too.


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

When I am on my road bike I usually got my head down trying to make time, keep avg speed up, heart rate optimum or just plain trying to stay on very edge of road. Am usually winded and just barely able to carry on conversation. Plus contact with others can be fleeting due to converging speeds. Riding the road I think of it as me and my bike versus the road and the burning feeling in my lungs and legs. I have always found mtbing way more fun and social. Road riding with others is ok for the draft and the competition in the sprints but not much talking and socializing going on.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*motor bikes*

I rode a motorcycle for a while, and was always amazed that every single other rider waved at me. It was almost annoying when you passed a group of riders and had to wave to each individually.

Furthermore, none of them seemed concerned that I was riding a 1975 Honda.

In general though, I think roadies are just self conscious as they are often the target of undeserved ridicule... so they'd rather just not acknowledge anyone.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

For the love of GOD...what is with all the butt-hurt mountain bikers who cry every time one of those mean old roadies doesn't offer to become bestest pinkie-swear buddies?

They're having their ride. You're having yours. Sometimes strangers aren't part of that equation. 

p.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

mtbmeister said:


> Okay, I need someone to explain something to me. As part of my regular weekly rides, I often have to get out on the road, on my mountain bike in order to get a good long ride in. During these rides, I often encounter individual and groups of road bikers passing by, usually in the other direction for whatever reason. Being the friendly, happy to be riding kind of guy I am, I extend a wave on the way by only to be completely ignored, save for some eye contact...I can count at least half a dozen of these occurences.
> 
> What is with the friggin attitude? I know they all can't be like this, but I just haven't encountered one yet that returns the casual greeting. Is their lycra too tight or what? It would seem most of them think their sh!t doesn't stink. Being that this rarely, if ever happens when passing others on the trail (there is always a "hello" and "have a good ride"), I am left to ponder, what is it about being a road biker that makes you a totally unfriendly, pompous, pr!ck while your on your bike. We all on share the passion of being on two wheels, powering ourselves either down the road or trail. Loosen up. Has anyone had similar experiences?
> 
> N.


When I ride on the road ( yes, I ride all types of bikes) I purposely ignore MTB'ers just to piss them off so they start some whiney thread on this forum, looks like I succeeded again. :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, roadies are usually snobbier, though riding a mtb does not make someone automatically friendly. There are some mtbers who are as snobbier.
Before I got more into the dh thing, I thought that dhers where very rude. I even got an elbow from one of them passing by as I was walking a section when I was kinda noob. He said that "we should stay off their trails"  Yeah, I was kinda in the way, but he could pass next to me by just slowing down a bit. However, now that I dh once in a while, I have found that they are very nice guys. Maybe it was just that guy.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't think it's a "tude" as you put it. I think they're just in their own small world of trying to spin circles. Perhaps for them the road is like our singletrack. When I'm on the trails my mind is rarely on much else except the experience so I suppose that even though it looks boring to us the road is their trail and they're into it to the point of singlemindedness.


----------



## mulletbike (May 21, 2005)

Just flip them the bird and hope the next squirrel down the road stops their spokes from turning!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*Good idea...*



mulletbike said:


> Just flip them the bird and hope the next squirrel down the road stops their spokes from turning!! :thumbsup:


There are some interesting posts to this thread. Inclusive of a few knobs who are just socially out of touch with the riding community. I am as focused as ever on my training rides, but not so much as to keep my totally down that I am not paying attention to the scenery or the passing idiots behind the wheel on there cell phones. I am not asking that the roadie's stop and schedule a time to have a coffee or make best pals, just a nod or wave as most, if not all of the mtb folks do while encountered on a ride. It is just so night and day between the lycra and mtb riders you pass on the trail. Keep it fun for cripe sake...


----------



## Unknownrash (Sep 22, 2004)

So what if they don't wave? I ride road all the time and usually wave to others as they ride by, if they don't wave back I don't take it personally. Sometimes I'll get a wave but don't get a chance to wave back because I might be trying not to fall in the crack in the road or hit a pothole, or scratch my ass or whatever. Hell, when I ride on singletrack in Chicago and they're worse than the so called roadie snobs. They barrel on through right past ya like you're invisible. Now that is just plain rude when the trail is only about 18" wide.

I would have to say on the whole if you're riding a road bike you are most likely to get the wave from a fellow roadie. If you're on anything else, say a cruiser or comfort bike you're more likely to get ignored. Although, I wave to noobs and housewives on their non road bikes and those are the ones that happen to have the blank stare going and and not wave back. 

So, overall, who cares? I sure as heck don't. Personally I'll just keep waving like an idiot to everyone just so they can't say hey man you didn't wave at me!


----------



## Unknownrash (Sep 22, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, roadies are usually snobbier, though riding a mtb does not make someone automatically friendly. There are some mtbers who are as snobbier.
> Before I got more into the dh thing, I thought that dhers where very rude. I even got an elbow from one of them passing by as I was walking a section when I was kinda noob. He said that "we should stay off their trails"  Yeah, I was kinda in the way, but he could pass next to me by just slowing down a bit. However, now that I dh once in a while, I have found that they are very nice guys. Maybe it was just that guy.


Yeah there are going to be pr!cks in every discipline. That's life. I prefer just to ignore them. Oh and I believe karma will bite those assh0les in the end.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbmeister said:


> There are some interesting posts to this thread. Inclusive of a few knobs who are just socially out of touch with the riding community.


What is this "community" of which you speak?

p.


----------



## Rogue14 (Oct 22, 2005)

Just this afternoon as we are pulling into our driveway we got the attitude. We live on a 45mph country road. 2 roadies were stopped in the middle of the top of our driveway as we approached. We signaled, stopped (on this 45 mph road) and were ingnored. We drove around them with one tire on the asphalt of our driveway and the other in the gravel. They barely turned their heads as we slid past them. What idiots. My wife was driving and the kids were in the car or they would have heard something from me.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

singletrack said:


> I rode a motorcycle for a while, and was always amazed that every single other rider waved at me. It was almost annoying when you passed a group of riders and had to wave to each individually.
> 
> Furthermore, none of them seemed concerned that I was riding a 1975 Honda.
> 
> In general though, I think roadies are just self conscious as they are often the target of undeserved ridicule... so they'd rather just not acknowledge anyone.


Every motorcycle waves to me when I ride mine. I don't wave back. It is ridiculous. I see guys waving at mopeds... Hey buddy... stop the waving and concentrate on your RIDING.

I don't wave at anyone when I ride my roadbike either. I find it almost as idiotic as the motorcycle waving. I hate roadbiking. I might as well be hated. :thumbsup:

I love chatting it up on the singletrack though, but I ride a 29er, so I have to tell everyone how crappy their bike is and how great mine is.


----------



## bigdaddy35 (Nov 12, 2004)

Most of them think they're the next Lance Armstrong. Ignore them.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> Every motorcycle waves to me when I ride mine. I don't wave back. It is ridiculous. I see guys waving at mopeds... Hey buddy... stop the waving and concentrate on your RIDING.


Well, I'm not saying I want it to stop or anything. I try to acknowledge everything with two wheels.

Then again, maybe you're right. Mopeds should be shunned.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

roadies suck anyway........flame me all you want .....one day one will drop in front of my truck on the canyon road I drive.....yep the insurance will take care of it


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Paul B said:


> For the love of GOD...what is with all the butt-hurt mountain bikers who cry every time one of those mean old roadies doesn't offer to become bestest pinkie-swear buddies?
> 
> They're having their ride. You're having yours. Sometimes strangers aren't part of that equation.
> 
> p.


For da luv uv Dog! 
You're correct!


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

For real, people get waaaay to upset that we aren't one big happy family. Shuttling this morning, I heard some grumbles from passing roadies as we were loading up . Who cares. And, in my experience, the same people who are @sses as roadies would be the same no matter what kind of bike they are on. Enjoy your OWN ride. I'm with Paul on this one, don't get butt hurt that people aren't "acknowledging" you.

KavuRider


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Roadbike review...*

Check out our sister site, RBR. Hard to believe these people are just like us pushing two wheels with two legs. The attitudes are so appalingly unfriendly, self-righteous, combative and unkind. I learn a lot by asking questions on MTBR. I pity the fool who exposes himself as one who needs advice on RBR. They will eat you alive.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, I have to admit, that's true. RBR isn't very receptive to noobs. Its unfortunate, because road riding does help to build endurance for mtb. Even some of the BMX stars ride road to stay in shape. 

However, there are plenty of *********'s on RBR that discourage people and that sucks. 

KavuRider


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Sometimes I wave, sometimes I don't. It really depends how terrified I am of the big truck bearing down on me as I approach a narrow spot in the sandy road. Or something like that.

Paul - what, there's no cycling community in AZ? Just the opposite of the impression I have.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Rideism is a terrible thing... that would be where a person judges another person or an entire group of riders based on what they ride or where they ride.

I try and acknowledge my fellow riders whenever possible and understand that when one is pushing it hard on a road bike, you focus could be far removed from the guy on the other bike giving you the wave. Mountain biking is by it's very nature, a more sociable activity as it's easier to chat when you're doing 15-20 than when you're doing 30 - 35 or more.. 

The wave a sign of solidarity and you shouldn't get your shorts in a knot because someone on another bike doesn't feel like you're members of the same tribe or mebbe just doesn't feel that taking his/her hands off the bars is a good idea at that very moment.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Must be a 1st world country thing....*

.....'Cause all of the roadies/cyclists down here in the 3rd world give you some form of acknowledgement when you pass. But yeh as suggested check for the slight finger wave/head nod from a roadie.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

radair said:


> Paul - what, there's no cycling community in AZ? Just the opposite of the impression I have.


There is. They just won't talk to him because he doesn't wave at the roadies...  TC


----------



## Unknownrash (Sep 22, 2004)

Lutarious said:


> Check out our sister site, RBR. Hard to believe these people are just like us pushing two wheels with two legs. The attitudes are so appalingly unfriendly, self-righteous, combative and unkind. I learn a lot by asking questions on MTBR. I pity the fool who exposes himself as one who needs advice on RBR. They will eat you alive.


So true. I've always thought that is was a very unfriendly place over there. So many attacks on each other. Jeez! MTBR definitely outranks them in terms of cameraderie and helping a bro out.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

When I climb a very technical uphill , I don't wave to people goin' down 40K......

Sorry


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*Community...*



Paul B said:


> What is this "community" of which you speak?
> 
> p.


The community I speak of is the one that exists in Ontario, Canada where I do most if not all of my riding. A lot of the mountain bikers know each other through the racing community and just from seeing each other out on trails. And those who don't know each other are generally very friendly with each other in passing on trails.

I don't take it personal that these socially challenge roadies don't acknowledge me while on rides. Although it may seem that way. It's just the same as the boss or co-worker who doesn't return your "good morning" when you get into to work in the morning. It's just rude to flat out ignore someone. And up here, there is a clear division between how roadies conduct themselves vs. the mountain bikers. I am hoping to get a road bike this winter for training next spring and through the summer, but I surely won't be sporting the elitist attitude that comes with it...


----------



## Superbike373 (Dec 2, 2005)

I have been riding road this summer to increase fitness and lose some weight. I am usually the idiot that holers hey! Heyyyy! or whoooo hoooo! Every time I see a biker, walker, mtber etc. Maybe I am too happy sometimes. 
I have been hitting about 200-250 miles a week on the road bike, let me tell you it is fun. If you are going 22-30 mph with your tire 6-10" off the guy in front with your heart rate monitor beeping at 160-180 plus the whole ride. So trust me these guys are not rude. usually they are picking up chunks of lung or trying to rip the legs off the people they are riding with. Most the roadies I ride with MTB anyway. If you are going to be super fast on the MTB you need a road bike for training. If you posted this on RBR they would have called you an idiot and said to do a search before you dare ask a question as this has been gone over time and time again! That board, it is all trolls and experts. There is great info over there but I never know who to believe. I hate it


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've had a variety of experiences with roadies as I've ridden my FS bike around town: I've had somebrush me off completely, some make disparaging comments ("f***in' mountain bikers"), some be exceptionally thankful I carry enough tools in my hydration pack to be self-sustained and others go "wow" as I have been able to keep up with them on busier roads (granted having 106 gear inches at my disposal and a tailwind or downhill section to overcome the extra rolling resistance from the tires helped).

Myself, I try to be friendly and give a little wave (nothing big, just a little wave from the bars)...if I get a return wave, so much the better, if not, it's no big deal.


----------



## qazwsx (Aug 8, 2004)

I run across rodies all the time when I'm riding my 35 lbs. mountian bike with 1.5 slick on her
and about 3/4 of the time I will get a nod ,wave , or finger wiggle and at stop lights a little BS
then when the light changes I will blow right past then!  just kidding, If I get responce great if not thats ok , I am still out riding having a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I do both now, but when I just had the mtb and would ride the roads, the roadies almost always smiled or nodded or waved. Now when I'm on my road bike, and someone does that, I'll try and at least nod, I'm a bit hesitant to lift an arm up in an abrupt motion to wave. I've been meeting a few thru the bike shop and have rode with them. They know I enjoy both mtb and road, though am still very much a newbie on the road bike, and they are kind and helpful. Maybe it's just the area, I dunno. Not so many cycling folks here so they are more willing to be social maybe?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Funny....*



mtbmeister said:


> The community I speak of is the one that exists in Ontario, Canada where I do most if not all of my riding. A lot of the mountain bikers know each other through the racing community and just from seeing each other out on trails. And those who don't know each other are generally very friendly with each other in passing on trails.
> 
> I don't take it personal that these socially challenge roadies don't acknowledge me while on rides. Although it may seem that way. It's just the same as the boss or co-worker who doesn't return your "good morning" when you get into to work in the morning. It's just rude to flat out ignore someone. And up here, there is a clear division between how roadies conduct themselves vs. the mountain bikers. I am hoping to get a road bike this winter for training next spring and through the summer, but I surely won't be sporting the elitist attitude that comes with it...


I've ridden a couple different places in Ontario.... and I've encountered mountain bikers that don't acknowledge other trail riders. What a bunch of snobs, they are.....

People are people, regardless of what type of bike they ride. There are wavers and acknowledgers among those who rider road bikes and there are non-waving and non-acknowledging mountain bikers.

My experience has been that people who complain with sweeping generalizations about different types of characteristics among different types of riders are inxeperienced and generally haven't ridden the type of bike or with the riders they're complaining about.

Ride a road bike up a climb and focus on anything other than not passing out from lack of oxygen. Or ride a road bike with a few centimeters of tread between you and the hospital as you're descending and see for yourself how focused you are on anything other than what's in front you. And then think about smiling, waving, hopping off and talking about bikes, or whatever other behavior you seem to think someone else should exhibit to meet your view of the world.

Quoting Chet Peach, "Shut up and ride your bike."

Ken


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

radair said:


> Paul - what, there's no cycling community in AZ? Just the opposite of the impression I have.


Yes, absolutely, but it's not monolithic. There's no singular "community" here; there are many, many "communities" of riders.

Just because I own a mountain bike doesn't mean I have anything in common with that guy over there who owns a mountain bike. Even on my own discussion board there are people there whose politics/attitudes/lifestyles I have no interest in. The Spring Fling has a communal feel but, again, even on my own board there are factions who wish it would just go away.

To my thinking, trying to envision "the mountain biking community" as a unified front is hopelessly optimistic. Once you get past the fact we're doing the same activity, there's often few or no other commonalities.

Imagine waving at every other driver on the freeway and getting despondent they don't wave back. But you're all driving cars! You're all part of _the car-driving community_! 

p.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Get over yourself.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I ride both. I find that there are a-hole roadies and a-hole mtbers. I try to acknowledge as many people that I can but sometimes you are just really into your ride. Especially when you are on a road bike. You just tend to zone out. This is a really stupid thing to do because you stop paying attention to traffic. It just happens though. You have to zone out because road riding is usually pretty boring IMHO. Still, I do the same thing up really gnarly climbs on my MTB. So get over it.


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

*waaah, waaah, waaah!!!*

who cares?

ride your bike for your own reasons.

chances are, that's what the folks that you feel are slighting you are doing.


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Good attitude you have there*

I agree, just laugh and keep on rollin'. I try to be nice and at least offer a greeting, but some riders just don't get it or are too absorbed to respond. And sometimes I have been too absorbed to respond and just want to work on crankin' on down the road or the trail. YMMV! Happy riding! -GT2005 (spelling and usage errors edited, I hope!).



AA717driver said:


> That's pretty normal. I'll occasionally get a wave back or head-nod but they're probably noobs (like me). You can tell the hard core roadies and they don't even acknowlege your presence.
> 
> It just seems like a totally different attitude--180 degrees apart. Whatever.
> 
> Anymore, I just laugh. Take care.TC


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

This is one of those threads that make me hate this site.

Anyone up for a debate about whether you should smoke weed on the trail?


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

wow we all need to get out of the house / office and ride for gods sake


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

You should probably pull over before you roll one up as smoking weed *while* on the trail is probably a bad thing.

I get out and ride at every possible opportunity and figure it's just a part of riding to acknowledge your fellow riders whether they return that or not.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

mista meister.
it wasnt me that didnt wave, it was me that threw the water bottle.

as you know i am a recent convert to (some) things road. yesterday it was cold, rainy and spent far too long riding on blacktop...i was hurt. your smile and wave made me angry. if not for the fact you were going the other direction i would have chased you down and started removing your limbs. most likely for the carbs...

i smile, i wave, i dont give a ratz arse if i get a response...


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*Thanks, you have taught me so much...*



Ken in KC said:


> I've ridden a couple different places in Ontario.... and I've encountered mountain bikers that don't acknowledge other trail riders. What a bunch of snobs, they are.....
> 
> People are people, regardless of what type of bike they ride. There are wavers and acknowledgers among those who rider road bikes and there are non-waving and non-acknowledging mountain bikers.
> 
> ...


Apparently you didn't quite get the nature of my thread:nono: . Sweeping generalizations? Where did you get that? I believe my original post noted that my experience has been...

Your last two paragraphs I am trying to ignore, but can't. Inexperience? I have spent enough time on the road, on my mountain bike and road bikes in the past, to know exactly the type of person (nothing to do with bike I didn't think) I have referred to. Most have said that yes it doesn't matter what type of bike you ride that there are all kinds. That's true, but why have so many other posters had similar experiences. Haven't ridden that type of bike? Pffftt...

I love the analysis of the intense Tour de France like experience of a road ride versus any other bike. Focused on what's right in front of you? Sure, but I was referring to those who I make eye contact with. You have taught me that it's so much more dangerous on the road than doing 10-30 mph through the bush where you have uneven ground, obstacles, and trees to consider...And wow, I love the coffee shop like reference you seem to infer. I don't ever stop on any ride, save for the finish, or waiting for a slower rider. It's not a social event, just polite like in any other daily activity where this circumstance occurs.

Since you have painted we Canadians with a broad brush, perhaps they sensed the general aura you are exhibiting here. It would be easy, but I won't generalize and make any comments to your being American, or residing there. Have a good ride.

N.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Indifference to others is part of being a roadie. I joined a riding club to get experience on the road. The bottom line - it's an ideal environment for a Witness Protection Program. You can be with a crowd but nobody will know who you are. 

On the MTB keeping a friendly attitude is my practice. It may win a few points with hikers and equestrians, we need friends to keep trail access.


----------



## MB1 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Why am I required to wave at you when I am on a road bike?*

I didn't notice that in the owners manual that I read so carefully.

Think about it for a minute. On the road we see hundreds of other vehicles every ride, IMHO the best thing to do on the road is first be safe and ride in a predictable manner. If someone wants to wave at me; fine, I've got no problem with that. If they expect me to wave back at them they are putting a burden on me that I didn't sign up for and they didn't ask me about.

If I happen to notice someone wave at me-and we are way away from other traffic-and I am not recovering from a hard effort or eating or thinking about something else and I haven't already seen lots and lots of other cyclists that day-and I have the time and I am in the mood I just may wave or not and it has nothing to do with you or the clothes you wear or the bike you ride or the clothes I wear or the bike I am riding.

If this wrecks your day you have led a very, very sheltered life.

A tip: if you really would like to see folks wave at you just run a 10' piece of toilet paper out your shorts-that should do the trick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Glad I could help...*



mtbmeister said:


> Apparently you didn't quite get the nature of my thread:nono: . Sweeping generalizations? Where did you get that? I believe my original post noted that my experience has been...
> 
> Your last two paragraphs I am trying to ignore, but can't. Inexperience? I have spent enough time on the road, on my mountain bike and road bikes in the past, to know exactly the type of person (nothing to do with bike I didn't think) I have referred to. Most have said that yes it doesn't matter what type of bike you ride that there are all kinds. That's true, but why have so many other posters had similar experiences. Haven't ridden that type of bike? Pffftt...
> 
> ...


I would suggest rereading your OP entitled "Roadie-tude" and then get back with me about sweeping generalizations.

So if it has nothing to do with the bikes, then why is it a roadie-tude? Why isn't it just a general snobbish attitude?

I also don't feel I was painting Canadians with a broad brush. I was attempting to point out (poorly, obviously) that I've ridden in Ontario quite a bit and met *some* mountain bikers who didn't return greetings. Should I infer that mountain bikers have some sort of attitude or should I simply realize that there is no group characteristics but only individuals that happen to share a hobby? Cross country, big hit, road: There are no attitiudes associated with those specific groups, only stereotypes.


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*No sweat...*



Ken in KC said:


> I would suggest rereading your OP entitled "Roadie-tude" and then get back with me about sweeping generalizations.
> 
> So if it has nothing to do with the bikes, then why is it a roadie-tude? Why isn't it just a general snobbish attitude?
> 
> I also don't feel I was painting Canadians with a broad brush. I was attempting to point out (poorly, obviously) that I've ridden in Ontario quite a bit and met *some* mountain bikers who didn't return greetings. Should I infer that mountain bikers have some sort of attitude or should I simply realize that there is no group characteristics but only individuals that happen to share a hobby? Cross country, big hit, road: There are no attitiudes associated with those specific groups, only stereotypes.


I guess we agree there are all kinds no matter what we are referring to. I just haven't come across mountain bikers and had a similar experience as you. And friends I ride with seemed to have similar experiences, so I thought I would poll here (well sort of). Seems there are many points of views to this and it would be a similar debate if we discussed encounters with bikers. I just think it's rude to ignore someones subtle greeting, regardless of where/what you are doing. And this is where I have seen it most...That's all.

Neil


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I must admit that when I wave at other roadies, they almost always respond. Some only nod because they are uncomfortable taking their hands off the bars, but generally they acknowledge my existance.  However, I do ride a road bike and maybe they consider me "part of the club".

I prefer to acknowledge other riders, but won't get offended if they ignore me.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

singletrack said:


> I think roadies are just self conscious as they are often the target of undeserved ridicule...


Undeserved? :skep:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

These whiny *****y type of dead-horse posts remind me why I visit and post less and less.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

LeeL said:


> These whiny *****y type of dead-horse posts remind me why I visit and post less and less.


Don't sugar coat it, tell us how you really feel. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

On my daily commute I encounter three kinds of riders.

1. Those going a hell of a lot faster than me (one or zero a day)

2. Those going about the same speed as me (one or two a day)

3. Those going a hell of a lot slower than me (lots)

NB this is not because I'm fast but because most people don't balls-out their commute.

(3) I am blasting past, so the most I can say is 'on your left' or something.

(2) About half the time we have a little informal competition until someone figures the other guy is faster. No words or signals exchanged but good natured.

(1) See (3), only the other way round.

On trails it is quite different. I am in Ontario, Canda too and I can say I have literally never encountered another bike on the trail without some kind of greeting, if not stop and have an extended conversation.

I really don't expect roadies to greet me when I'm on the MTB.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

what a silly thread :teehee:


----------



## bclasen (Sep 25, 2006)

Let's see, I was probably a roadie first, then strictly mountain bike, then after knee surgery a roadie again and just yersterday I bought a new full suspension bike so I'll be in the hills again.

So my take on this is that most roadies who don't acknowledge my existence are really focused on riding to the exclusion of most everything else. There are the ocassional snobs (you find them out when you do a large group ride), but most of the pack is just focused on speed and maintaining a pace. Looking closely you see a finger wag or nod unless they are in a large pack, but sometimes nothing.

So I wouldn't sweat it, as a whole these a just as good (or bad) as mountain bikers. But the snobs are certainly over the top with bling, kits, etc.


----------



## DudeDah (Jan 28, 2004)

I think I'm more concerned with the amount of posters who find it difficult to take a hand off their bars!


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

mtbmeister

Boy, what a childish tirade. On a road bike, I am probably going twice as fast as anyone on a mountain bike. I don't do pavement on a mountain bike. On the dirt, it is not too crowded and I am happy to acknowledge anyone on a bike. 
If I waved to everyone on the road then It would get a little tedious. Most everyone who rides a lot already knows this and would not take it personal. Sorry if you got a little miffed. Too bad. Grow up. Get a road bike too.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Just got back from a ride through town. If I waved at everyone I saw on a bike, I'd look like a float in a parade. Betcha there were 250 bikes out today. Must be the weather. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*Childish Tirade?*



hammerdog said:


> mtbmeister
> 
> Boy, what a childish tirade. On a road bike, I am probably going twice as fast as anyone on a mountain bike. I don't do pavement on a mountain bike. On the dirt, it is not too crowded and I am happy to acknowledge anyone on a bike.
> If I waved to everyone on the road then It would get a little tedious. Most everyone who rides a lot already knows this and would not take it personal. Sorry if you got a little miffed. Too bad. Grow up. Get a road bike too.


Childish tirade? Well, since you have attacked me somewhat, I will refrain from lowering myself. I was simply explaining my experiences locally where I ride. Good for you for going twice as fast as anyone on a mountain bike...I have ridden a road bike enough times to know that a nod, wave, or acknowledgement is not unachievable on the roads I have encountered this. And actually, my experiences have been with individual riders, not group rides. I really don't take it personal, I just find it rude, as ignoring someone who has acknowledged you in any setting is something I find socially inept. It also has nothing to do with growing up and clearly you seem to be like one of these people I have passed in my travels. And actually, I am hoping to pick up a road bike this winter for training next summer. And I will continue to acknowledge other riders while out there. I guess I just have too much passion for being out on my bike and like to share the fact that I am glad to be out with others I pass sharing the same experience.

Maybe one day I can go as fast as you...

N.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

I wave and grin at the roadies. I used to be a roadie too once. I know how bloddy boring roadies are, and how boring riding on the road is.

So I grin at 'em and wave, because I feel sorry for them.  


R.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Roadies have big legs and little arms. If they let go of the bars they fall face first into the headset. Thats why they don't wave.


----------



## dualdale (May 11, 2006)

*That's a good one.*



EscourtU said:


> Roadies have big legs and little arms. If they let go of the bars they fall face first into the headset. Thats why they don't wave.


This could be a valid point, if not valid it's still funny.

I ride both types and other reasons for no wave, as I've experienced:

Some road riders aren't good bike handlers and have no business taking their hands off the bars. :eekster:

Not all road riders are comfortable in tight groups. I sure wasn't when I started.

Attitudes are everywhere. I will always nod or wave regardless of what the other person does. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbmeister said:


> Childish tirade? Well, since you have attacked me somewhat, I will refrain from lowering myself. I was simply explaining my experiences locally where I ride. Good for you for going twice as fast as anyone on a mountain bike...I have ridden a road bike enough times to know that a nod, wave, or acknowledgement is not unachievable on the roads I have encountered this. And actually, my experiences have been with individual riders, not group rides. I really don't take it personal, I just find it rude, as ignoring someone who has acknowledged you in any setting is something I find socially inept. It also has nothing to do with growing up and clearly you seem to be like one of these people I have passed in my travels. And actually, I am hoping to pick up a road bike this winter for training next summer. And I will continue to acknowledge other riders while out there. I guess I just have too much passion for being out on my bike and like to share the fact that I am glad to be out with others I pass sharing the same experience.
> 
> Maybe one day I can go as fast as you...
> 
> N.


I'm waving at you _right now_, and as a fellow member of the oxygen-breathing Roman-alphabet-using solid-food-eating community I find it both rude and a sad commentary on today's society that you haven't waved back yet.

p.


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

Paul B said:


> I'm waving at you _right now_, and as a fellow member of the oxygen-breathing Roman-alphabet-using solid-food-eating community I find it both rude and a sad commentary on today's society that you haven't waved back yet.
> 
> p.


Judging by your post, you must be giving me the middle finger salute...


----------



## Xioz (Nov 10, 2005)

I notice a 'roadie-tude' among a fair group of road-bikers here in The Netherlands. 
That they don't 'wave' or 'say hello' isn't of much importance to me. 
What I dislike about a number of them, is that they ride like kamikazes and act like the road strictly belongs to them alone. Much lacking other traffic's safety; pedestrians and cyclists. 

It's a shame and I really don't see what causes this. I've discussed this with others (non-mtbers) and unfortunately more people share this view.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

mtbmeister said:


> Okay, I need someone to explain something to me. As part of my regular weekly rides, I often have to get out on the road, on my mountain bike in order to get a good long ride in. During these rides, I often encounter individual and groups of road bikers passing by, usually in the other direction for whatever reason. Being the friendly, happy to be riding kind of guy I am, I extend a wave on the way by only to be completely ignored, save for some eye contact...I can count at least half a dozen of these occurences.
> 
> What is with the friggin attitude? I know they all can't be like this, but I just haven't encountered one yet that returns the casual greeting. Is their lycra too tight or what? It would seem most of them think their sh!t doesn't stink. Being that this rarely, if ever happens when passing others on the trail (there is always a "hello" and "have a good ride"), I am left to ponder, what is it about being a road biker that makes you a totally unfriendly, pompous, pr!ck while your on your bike. We all on share the passion of being on two wheels, powering ourselves either down the road or trail. Loosen up. Has anyone had similar experiences?
> 
> N.


Yep...there's always one arrogant a$$hole on a bike out there


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

mtbmeister said:


> Okay, I need someone to explain something to me. As part of my regular weekly rides, I often have to get out on the road, on my mountain bike in order to get a good long ride in. During these rides, I often encounter individual and groups of road bikers passing by, usually in the other direction for whatever reason. Being the friendly, happy to be riding kind of guy I am, I extend a wave on the way by only to be completely ignored, save for some eye contact...I can count at least half a dozen of these occurences.
> 
> What is with the friggin attitude? I know they all can't be like this, but I just haven't encountered one yet that returns the casual greeting. Is their lycra too tight or what? It would seem most of them think their sh!t doesn't stink. Being that this rarely, if ever happens when passing others on the trail (there is always a "hello" and "have a good ride"), I am left to ponder, what is it about being a road biker that makes you a totally unfriendly, pompous, pr!ck while your on your bike. We all on share the passion of being on two wheels, powering ourselves either down the road or trail. Loosen up. Has anyone had similar experiences?
> 
> N.


So I'm not the only one who does road rides on a mountain bike... I get the same thing, the road I frequent the most is a popular roadie road. I can't say I've ever had an attitude like that while on my bike. A bike is a bike, regardless of tires, anyone I see on a ride I wave to.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Unknownrash said:


> I've always thought that is was a very unfriendly place over there. So many attacks on each other. Jeez! MTBR definitely outranks them in terms of cameraderie....


Weelll...maybe not. I tried dipping into the Politics Only forum over there, and our F88's make RBR look like Mayberry--or Drivetrain.

Ride attitude is like life attitude--just be yourself and let others go their way. Life is too short.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I consider myself an equal opportunity cyclist but was in roadie mode today ... I had my vintage Carlton SS dialled in and was having an absolute blast.

I met some older kids (teens) at a stop and they were all geared up on their FS bikes and while I made some positive comments on their rides, their only comment was, "wow man, that's an old bike".

They launched themselves from the stop and I think they were laughing at the old guy on the old bike (who had paused to adjust a toe clip) and then expressed some positive and colourful expletives when he passed them like they were parked (and they were pedalling hard). 

I had to wait at the next intersection and these very sweaty guys caught up and were totally bug eyed... they asked "how can an old bike like that go so fast ?" and "how fast were you going?". I explained what a Carlton was and explained that the bike was an SS which also blew their minds... "ONE GEAR???... JESUSSSS !"

Most folks I've run into who ride geared bikes can't understand why anyone would want to run only one gear.

Anyways...

My sons were ignorant in the ways road bikes until they actually got on and went for a few spins and both were instantly addicted to the accelleration and speed you can get in a nice road bike as well as the efficiency for long distance riding . 

So all this makes me wonder if many of the folks who vehemently despise roadies are folks who have never really ridden a road bike and cannot appreciate the completely different experience a road bike can offer. 

It's not like roadies are cramping our style when we hit the trails and singletrack although most of us are pretty out of place on the road when we're riding our MB's.


----------



## Pedro K (Feb 16, 2005)

Everyone always seems to wave to me when im on the road, i always try to wave back.....I guess its just the way it is around here in PA, I havent expereineced Road Rage yet out here either

I used to be embarassed by how old my road bike was, but then i realized there is nothing more satisfying then inflicting pain on someone who is cruising on some expensive road machine.


----------



## bclasen (Sep 25, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> My sons were ignorant in the ways road bikes until they actually got on and went for a few spins and both were instantly addicted to the accelleration and speed you can get in a nice road bike as well as the efficiency for long distance riding .
> 
> So all this makes me wonder if many of the folks who vehemently despise roadies are folks who have never really ridden a road bike and cannot appreciate the completely different experience a road bike can offer.
> 
> It's not like roadies are cramping our style when we hit the trails and singletrack although most of us are pretty out of place on the road when we're riding our MB's.


Well said! I get a completely different type of joy when I'm on my road bike, both are all good. Nothing like a spin through beautiful countryside or a 6-7 hours on a bike doing a century with a bunch of other fools.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I commute to work on my SS MTB, and I usually pass a couple roadies on the way to work. I usually wave, and most riders will usually wave or give me a a nod of the head or something like that.

I actually kept up with a roadie and we talked about mountain bikes and how he wanted to get one and get out on the trails. Its always nice gettin more converts to the sport.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Pedro... my (Raleigh) Carlton is a '73 Gran Sports...

Carlton was an independent manufacturer if high quality road bikes and was bought by Raleigh in 1960. Raleigh used the Carlton plant to manufacture their very best road bikes and team bikes and they were rather exclusive in using the best materials that were available.

The bike sits on a beautiful Reynolds 531 frame and forks. It came to me in rather rough shape with some low end replacement components so I removed those and converted it to a singlespeed.

This old girl can still run with the big dogs and unless you are getting into the new full carbon or Ti road bikes you can still find vintage bikes that are going to compare favourably in weight and their ability to perform extremely well.

I have a line on a mint '55 Raleigh Lenton Sports which also sits on a Reynolds 531 frame and was factory equipped with a flip flop rear hub (ss and fixed). I believe the factory spec on this bike (with fenders) was just under 23 pounds which is plenty light.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

P.S. 

My '55 Peugot PLX 10 is basically a Tour de France bike that was fitted with ultra light fenders, lights, and a small rack and now sports riser bars... I love the looks I get when I blow by people at high speed on what only appears to be an old style cruiser.

And for the record, I almost always give a wave or a nod and usually have it returned.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Mar 24, 2004)

@$$hole mountain bikers who don't give right-of-way to uphill riders!!! MTBrs have way too much 'tude! 

I guess I shuld just hate everyone. Oh, that;s right. I already do! 

:skep:


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

There is no way I wave to other cyclists if I am on my road bike.

One reason is that I am normally trying to maintain my spin, I need to focus. I may sometimes lift a finger or something, but it is not always convenient, I may just nod, but it depends. If I am doing an interval forget it completely.

I think if you expect roadies to wave and shout hello you should grow up. Road biking is about you, the bike, and the road, it is totally different to group MTB outings, where socialising is half of it.

I think there is a kind of unspoken rule between roadies that no acknowledgement is required. It is almost like waving suggests _a lack of respect_ or something.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

The_rydster said:


> I think there is a kind of unspoken rule between roadies that no acknowledgement is required. It is almost like waving suggests _a lack of respect_ or something.


this is an interesting spin.
i suppose if i was at the gym and someone waved at me, say mid-set...ok, i get that logic.

see that meister maybe its not personal. or maybe try riding without 30lbs of camera junk taped to your helmet...it is a bit odd looking.

i am overly social on my rides, but i am also a damn site more dapper then most roadies...


----------



## avalanche165 (Aug 7, 2006)

if anyone rides a sportbike and waves to any other type of motorcyclists, they can see where the op is coming from. heres what i do when biking, instead of waving i say something like 'booyakasha', and then smile. oddly enough i get a reaction im so desperately craving and then i dont have to go home, logon to mtbr, and post about how the ppl didnt wave. all because of, boo. ya. ka. sha.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbmeister said:


> Okay, I need someone to explain something to me.


Actually, I was hoping you could explain something to me...

How does someone riding their bike, on the opposite side of the road, not interacting with you, not holding you up, and minding their own business have ANYTHING whatsoever to do with you at all? It just seems kinda ego-centric to me to be getting all PMS'd about somebody not waiving to you. (Did you ask them if your lycra made you look fat?).

Seriously, all jokes aside, this is not something to get upset about. If you want to get upset, why not focus on any of the following:
-People dumbing down the (public) trails
-People building unauthorized stunts without permission of the trail manager (of public trails)
-People filing frivelous lawsuits when they get hurt mountainbiking.
-other reasons for trail closures.
-Sh!thead drivers screwing with cyclists in the road,
-etc...

I mean, wave if you want to, don't take it personally if they don't wave back. As many have illustrated, it is not all about you.:madman:


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

bmateo said:


> Seriously, all jokes aside, this is not something to get upset about. If you want to get upset, why not focus on any of the following:
> -People dumbing down the (public) trails
> -People building unauthorized stunts without permission of the trail manager (of public trails)
> -People filing frivelous lawsuits when they get hurt mountainbiking.
> ...


mateo--You're absolutely right. Just because they're riding a "bicycle" doesn't mean they are as social as I am. I'll still wave but I won't hold it against them if they don't wave back.

BTW, all those things on your list piss me off way more than being ignored by a roadie!  TC


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

bmateo said:


> Actually, I was hoping you could explain something to me...
> 
> How does someone riding their bike, on the opposite side of the road, not interacting with you, not holding you up, and minding their own business have ANYTHING whatsoever to do with you at all? It just seems kinda ego-centric to me to be getting all PMS'd about somebody not waiving to you. (Did you ask them if your lycra made you look fat?).
> 
> ...


Other riders don't have anything to do with me, your right. As I have said from my replies through the thread, whether on a bike or anywhere else when someone extends a casual greeting (I did not ask them to stop and chat and go for a coffee), it is f-ing rude to just ignore them. It just so happens that many of us bikers figure that sharing the same desire to ride might produce a general response in passing.

Many have illustrated that is not all about me? Well, in reading the replies, the majority would suggest that many have shared similar experiences and many, not all, road riders have elitist attitudes that are extremely evident when passing a poor mtber on the road on his FS bike. Unfortunately, this is one of those threads that will elicit many different types of attitudes towards the topic. And that being the case, it is easy to suggest that we all have our own expectations of others, whether on a bike, in the workplace or social environment. Simple as that.

N.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Generally speaking I've had good experiences with roadies...most respond if you give a nod as you meet and that's the end of it. During today's ride, I had a roadie seem friendly as I gave a nod, but shortly there after I look up to see he's looking back at me, shaking his head and has this look of total contempt plastered to his face.

I made my point as I passed him a little ways later (thank you favorable tail wind and 106 gear-inches) but it got my goat for a bit. I have no issues for the most part...even if I'm ignored..but don't give me *that* look and expect me not to take a little offence.


----------



## akdeluxe (May 16, 2004)

Is this forum filled with "roadies"? Cause' there sure is a lot of pissing and moaning on it.



aldeluxe


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

I forgot to mention, that by making eye contact, they Have acknowledged you. Take a little solice in knowing that eye contact is a form of hello.

Anyway, be offended if you want, but really it is as you said, just different expectations from different people. Sure, there are some ass-hats out there, but most are just out doing their thing... That's it.


BTW: MTB first, for over 20 years. Roadie when MTB isn't practical, only 3 years....


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

akdeluxe said:


> Is this forum filled with "roadies"? Cause' there sure is a lot of pissing and moaning on it. aldeluxe


Pissing and moaniing is not the exclusive domain of "roadies".


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

keep riding

go hard

Pretty soon

if they don't wave 

you'll be able 

to draft'em


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

or pass them


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 7, 2006)

I ride my mtb on the road and the trail. On the trail, I always get a hello or wave returned. On the road, the return response is somewhat less. It's just the way it is. And in the scope of all things important to me, I could care less. Life is way too short to be concerned with bike snobs. I do find it funny though that the roadies really do get all caught up with themselves whereas mtbers tend to be more relaxed and down to earth.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

When I'm commuting on my SS w/ fairly low gears and 26 x 1.5 tires it's funny to watch the roadies make a big effort to pass me, and then they won't even look at me, much less say hello when they pass. 

It seems road riding is all about their ego. It sure does make them feel good to pass a guy on a ss cruiser bike pedaling at %60 effort...


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

I commute to work on a cyclocross bike with a rear MTB style fender and lights- I don't think I fit into any kind of roadie or MTB camp- kind of an outlier. I pass about 10-15 people most mornings going the other way (I head west, AWAY from DC) and generally nod or do the finger wave most of the time.

The ones who acknowledge me back are cool- everyone else? F em.


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

To the roadies we're all just "dirtbags." I usually only acknowledge other riders after they make the effort to say Hi. I'm getting too old and I work way too hard to be bothered looking for some "support" from other riders. Yes, I'm out here on my [email protected] mountian bike to get away from all of this. Just me and the falling leaves here in Chicago!


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

OldFartYearRound said:


> To the roadies we're all just "dirtbags." I usually only acknowledge other riders after they make the effort to say Hi. I'm getting too old and I work way too hard to be bothered looking for some "support" from other riders. Yes, I'm out here on my [email protected] mountian bike to get away from all of this. Just me and the falling leaves here in Chicago!


I"m a Cat 3 road racer, and I dig my Freeride MTB, so does that mean I think of myself as a "dirtbag"?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

The 'tude seems to go with what's hot. I remember a few years ago it was the dh crowd with all the attitude. 

I have never noticed any elitist attitude in this sport......

nah.....


Someone mentioned motorcycles a way back....everyone waves to each other for the most part.....

except for the Harley riders...

I guess they are just too cool for the rest of us ...

Why does that ring a bell?

Drew


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

I don't acknowledge roadies anymore due to the "tude", but a couple weeks ago as I was taking the road to the trail, I looked back and saw that I had a roadie drafting me. A few miles later I reached the trailhead, busted out laughing and asked why he hadn't passed me. He came to a stop and looking at me with a big grin, he responded "You seemed to be on a mission to get somewhere fast, so I took advantage of the opportunity to relax for the last 5 miles." We wished each other good luck and went our own ways.

As I see it, we're just people on bikes, though their bikes suck.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

well, roadies are much more unfriendly than MTBers. its just a fact. when I was up at whistler, no one would be like that. only time I could remember people being rude, was on the ski lift up, some trainer bike park guy and like a 11 year old kid. that wouldent pay attention that I was there. also even in the XC crowd there isnt much ignoreing. depends on what your riding though. I have noticed more roadies wave to me on my P.2 than back on my old XC race bike. watch fingers, mostly they either fingerwave you or a nod of the head.


----------



## Pomegranate (Oct 28, 2006)

As a general rule, when I'm out on my mtb, I smile at everyone and say hello. When on my road bike, I first punch people in the mouth, and then say hello. Just something about skinny tires that makes me want to pound people I guess.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Maybe it's the air where you all live. LOL Around here, they seem nice to me. Even when I didn't have a road bike and would huff and puff up a local climb, they would always wave and smile at me. Well not always, but often. And often I was the one that didn't do much more than nod because I was too busy huffing and puffing with those big ole knobby tires.  

These days, I have a road bike as well as the mtb and spend a lot of time at the boyfriend's bike shop. The mtn and road folks that come in both seem to be a chatty bunch. The mtb folks do seem I dunno.. maybe more earthy? More relaxed maybe. Laid back.

We did our Sunday ride (road) from the shop this morning. Just four of us. The other couple we rode with is very friendly, even when riding. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ridden with anyone on the shop rides that seemed to have this roadie-tude thing going on. Had this old man on his equally old bike, chugging along, going the opposite way when we were riding back into town.. he waved, and so did all of us. 

So ya, I think it's something in the air. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm wondering if it's still it's not so much rudeness from a roadie point of view than it is the fact most of them are moving out at some serious speed and pulling a few g's which requires just a little more concentration to avoid road hazards.

When I'm riding my road bike I am generally pretty focussed on the road and traffic and not so focussed on the cyclists on the other side of the road who might be waving at me.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*I don't know if that's it...*

Where I ride, there are few hazards or cars and often on my mtb w/slicks my speed is very close to theirs. I usually take a mental poll on my rides. For instance this morning on a one hour ride I passed 3 roadies that were on the opposite side of the street. No cars, flat sections of the ride etc...I waved, nodded my head, and said hello. They all looked at me, but did not move their fingers, mouth etc. at all. They also appeared to be around 40 or older. 0 for 3 today, but other days I get as high as 50/50. Usually the people that do wave are less than around 40. So maybe it's an age thing? I remember when I started sowboarding in the 80's all the older people had a lot of 'tude, but now it has smoothed over considerably... Of course there are riders that break these generalizations which is why I will continue to be friendly to everyone I see. Besides, on those occasions when I get passed by a roadie guy that doesn't acknowledge my hello, it feels great to pass him going up a hill a few minutes later:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Ha Hah.

Past three roadies pushing thier bikes up a steep MUT. Past the first guy said Hi nothing but a big frown.

Past the second and third, big frowns but at least they got off the path.

Icy patches don't improve roadies attitudes at all.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

Just yesterday, on my 30ish mile maintenance road ride I try to do a couple times a week, I had a roadie pull up behind me at a stop light. We chatted, talked about the weather, compared notes on our bikes. He was obviously much fitter than me and on a more "serious" (?) workout ride, but despite that we hung together for a couple miles and he even let me draft behind him a bit when he got up more speed than I could manage. Even after he pulled away to finish his ride, he continued pointing out holes and crap on the road for me, which I thought was very cool.

By comparison, I can't think of the last time an obviously badder-assed mountain biker than me (and that's many/most of them) bothered to slow down their pace just to hang out and chat with me as a total stranger. Oh sure, I get a "heyhowzitgoin'" as they rip past, but they're on their ride and I'm on mine, and that's where it ends. Unless I'm in my own group of riders, or stopped to help someone, I actually have had _less_ net social interaction on my mountain bike than I have on my road bike.

All this bullsh|t about roadies having "attitudes" by virtue of the width of their tires makes me sad. Open your eyes. Meet some other cyclists in other disciplines. Quit being so goddamned sensitive and insecure.

p.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Ha Hah.

Past three roadies pushing thier bikes up a steep MUT. Past the first guy said Hi nothing but a big frown.

Past the second and third, big frowns but at least they got off the path.

Icy patches don't improve roadies attitudes at all.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

A roadie once made eye contact with my friend while we were on our MTBs. My friend immediately had a brain aneurysm and went into a seizure. Another time a roadie waved "hello" to a guy I was riding with, and the guy I was with dropped dead! Roadies have powers. They do ignore you, but it is for your own safety.


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*Give 'em a break...*

They're roadies. They're afraid to take their hands off the bars. They CAN'T wave.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Unknownrash said:


> So true. I've always thought that is was a very unfriendly place over there. So many attacks on each other. Jeez! MTBR definitely outranks them in terms of cameraderie and helping a bro out.


Stumble into the dh/freeride forum & start asking questions. You better hope and pray it wasn't asked w/in the last 6 months or they'll tear you a new one. They'll send you packin' w/your pride ripped to shredds. Pretty much a pack mentallity. Sad. Every once in a while I just have to leave MTBR alone for 6 months or so to try & forget they're there.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

I am gonna have to say that the majority of roadies are decent folk. They may have a few more jerks than us but they still realize that we're all no bikes. 

Over the summer I did a group road ride every thurs. evening and it was a lot of fun. The ride went by one of our local mtb. trailheads so one day I went out on my mtb and planned my ride so I would be done riding when the road group came by. I timed it perfectly and jumped right into the group, camelbak, dirty bike/self and all. I rode the last 8 miles of the ride with them and got a few comments that they were impressed that I was rolling with the group on a mtb. Needless to say I hurt badly trying to turn the cranks and keep up with their speeds and if I would have done the full 30 miles on my mtb. I would have got spit out the back... badly.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, in spite of the occasional attitute you run across in any discipline (though I will say I've seen it a little more in the road riding fraternity), it is quite true that we're all riders.

In my books, it doesn't matter if you believe in karma, the Golden Rule or anything else....being friendly and acknowledging your fellow riders is the way to go.


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

The thing about road riding is that (posers aside) there is no hiding place for the unfit/slow. 

With XC/trail riding skill is also important and slower riders normally catch up at the next stop.

You have to prove yourself to roadies to get respect.

And I do not think roadies have a bad group attitude as such but there are always some individual pricks in all communities, look at some of the DH crowd for example.

I ride road and XC/trail and enjoy what each has to offer me.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

I love the use of the term 'knob'......and to that name dropper Ken in KC.....there is no Chet Peach....in fact ....we're all Chet Peach. I believe in a fully stiff and propper military salute for every person I pass. I seldome ever get ingnored.......ladies usually clutch their purses and scurry to safety when I pass by.......roadies, ss'rs, trikers, geeks, freaks, fixies, pixies, dirt jumpers, gnome humpers, xc racers, bmxr's, urban messenger's, circus folk, unicyclists.....we're all in this thing together.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Lutarious said:


> Check out our sister site, RBR. Hard to believe these people are just like us pushing two wheels with two legs. The attitudes are so appalingly unfriendly, self-righteous, combative and unkind. I learn a lot by asking questions on MTBR. I pity the fool who exposes himself as one who needs advice on RBR. They will eat you alive.


The opinion over at RBR is just the opposite. Interesting. I think it's just that we both abuse the noobs. An over-asked question will get flames on either site.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Paul B said:


> Just yesterday, on my 30ish mile maintenance road ride I try to do a couple times a week, I had a roadie pull up behind me at a stop light. We chatted, talked about the weather, compared notes on our bikes. He was obviously much fitter than me and on a more "serious" (?) workout ride, but despite that we hung together for a couple miles and he even let me draft behind him a bit when he got up more speed than I could manage. Even after he pulled away to finish his ride, he continued pointing out holes and crap on the road for me, which I thought was very cool.
> 
> By comparison, I can't think of the last time an obviously badder-assed mountain biker than me (and that's many/most of them) bothered to slow down their pace just to hang out and chat with me as a total stranger. Oh sure, I get a "heyhowzitgoin'" as they rip past, but they're on their ride and I'm on mine, and that's where it ends. Unless I'm in my own group of riders, or stopped to help someone, I actually have had _less_ net social interaction on my mountain bike than I have on my road bike.
> 
> ...


Exactly - Paul nailed it. These threads are what puts the "ass" in passion.


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*Just manners that's all...*



Paul B said:


> Just yesterday, on my 30ish mile maintenance road ride I try to do a couple times a week, I had a roadie pull up behind me at a stop light. We chatted, talked about the weather, compared notes on our bikes. He was obviously much fitter than me and on a more "serious" (?) workout ride, but despite that we hung together for a couple miles and he even let me draft behind him a bit when he got up more speed than I could manage. Even after he pulled away to finish his ride, he continued pointing out holes and crap on the road for me, which I thought was very cool.
> 
> By comparison, I can't think of the last time an obviously badder-assed mountain biker than me (and that's many/most of them) bothered to slow down their pace just to hang out and chat with me as a total stranger. Oh sure, I get a "heyhowzitgoin'" as they rip past, but they're on their ride and I'm on mine, and that's where it ends. Unless I'm in my own group of riders, or stopped to help someone, I actually have had _less_ net social interaction on my mountain bike than I have on my road bike.
> 
> ...


Sensitive...Nope, I and most of us just have manners. Ignoring a greeting or acknowledgement in any environment is just plain ignorant...

Funny enough, I picked up a roadie two weeks ago and it's amazing how I get return greetings now...Exponential results...


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

mtbmeister said:


> Funny enough, I picked up a roadie two weeks ago and it's amazing how I get return greetings now...Exponential results...


i think that MissManners course you took and your new book may have helped too.


----------



## Strid (Nov 1, 2006)

Psycho Mike said:


> Yeah, in spite of the occasional attitute you run across in any discipline (though I will say I've seen it a little more in the road riding fraternity), it is quite true that we're all riders.
> 
> In my books, it doesn't matter if you believe in karma, the Golden Rule or anything else....being friendly and acknowledging your fellow riders is the way to go.


I couldn't agree more; If you're helpful and friendly to others, they're likely to be friendly and helpful towards you.

I think the reason is this. I do a long ride on my road bike once or twice a week on average (mostly 60-80 kms). And if you go 2-3 hours on the open road, you'll pass atleast 20 other cyclists. And I tell you during the weekends, I'd estimate around 50 other cyclist during those two - three hours. And when fatigue kicks in, and you're going almost as hard as you can, it's not disrespect that keeps you from greeting other, but really, when you go to the grocery store, you don't greet everyone else there, you just want to get the job done and go home. You might greet someone or smile, but you're not going to greet everyone there.

If someone greets me, I nod and lift my one hand slightly from the handlebars, but not really more. I usually don't do it myself, unless it's someone I've seen lots of times before.

And yes, there's always going to be an ass who don't greet you back, but who cares about other asses! 

Also, a lot of times, when I (as a roadie) see someone on a mountain bike, it's on the open roads, and I really wonder what they're doing, riding a mountain bike! I usually come to the conclusion, that if they're getting exercise, then all my respect into that! As long as I get to sit in a crazy, uncomfortable aero position for a couple of hours, I'm happy! 

Still, we're all in the same boat here. We're all riders and should respect each other.
As long as people are wearing a helmet, I love to see a person riding a bike. That's the only thing I really care about! Ride safe everyone! Cheers! (Time for a beer and then sleep!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

hehehe....nice to know I'm not the only crazy one doing long rides....though in my case, it's 90 km on my more XC oriented mtb (though I do have a tendency to do those on the road  )


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

I don’t know about that. I ride both on the road and on the trails but I have seen the ‘tude’ on both sides of the fence. The thing you have to realize is that for the most part it’s nothing personal. At least not the way I see it.

On road rides, I myself am guilty on occasion of not waving (by accident) because I’m completely absorbed in what I’m doing – not because I’m an a$$hole. I’m concentrating on keeping my heart rate at an optimum level, my cadence just right and sometimes simply telling myself to keep up the pace. It takes a lot of concentration to keep up a hard effort sometimes: especially if you’re having a bad day. I’ll often go over my day at work and figure things out while I’m on a ride. Sometimes I don’t realize someone has waved until they’ve passed and then it’s too late. I’ll look back and wave but… I get even more distracted when I have my MP3 blaring in my ears. Before anyone says anything, YES, I ride with an MP3 on sometimes. I realize it’s not the safest thing to do but on solo country road rides I need something to pass the time. Besides it helps me keep my mind off the pain and thus the effort up. Anyway, when riding my mtb I’m less likely to get into a trance. It’s just a different way of riding. Your effort is all over the place in that at one point you’re full out and on others you’re simply coasting down a trail. Since the path is usually quite narrow you don’t have a choice but to see someone coming up and waving or having a few words. Believe me, if I notice someone coming in the other direction while on my bike (road, mtb or other), I’ll wave. If they don’t wave back I don’t get upset. I realize that what seems to be a simple ‘tude’ situation may not be at all. There could be many things on the persons mind, I don’t just assume that they have a ‘tude’.

In actuality the biggest d!ck I met on a bike was a mountain biker. I was headed full tilt around a slightly downhill section of trail on a sharp right hand bend when I foolishly decided, at the very last second, to change my line. I ended up going over the bars and going head first into a 3 or 4 foot embankment on the very edge of the trail. I took the full impact headfirst. When my head hit, I heard/felt my neck pop and a sharp pain went straight down from the base of my skull to the area between my shoulder blades. In a split second I was gliding effortlessly down a hill enjoying myself, and the next I was in a heap on the ground scared I’d really blown it. The pain was crazy. I laid there on my back not willing to move for fear of damaging something and a ‘fellow mountain biker’ coming in the opposite direction just looked down at me as he rode by and said, ‘that looked like it hurt’ and that was it! I laid there in my daze and couldn’t believe it. Luckily I was riding with a buddy who wasn’t too far behind. I was pretty pi$$ed off and to this day I get angry when I think about it. Anyway, I lucked out and all I had to do was suffer through two weeks of neck pain. I got lucky on that one but I am blown away by that guy who just rode by. He barely even slowed down. I’m surprised he didn’t spit on me for frig sake!

Anyway, there are a$$holes in every sport you do, but just because someone doesn’t wave doesn’t necessarily mean that they’re one.

Ska!
Will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

As I said, there are those with attitude in all disciplines of the sport. 

Myself, I understand if someone is really into their ride and doesn't respond to a friendly wave.... but tose that look at you when you wave and brush you off don't get the same consideration in my books. Of course, those that brush you off and then give you "the look"... well, those guys are almost in the same class as the guy you came across Ska!


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

Psycho Mike said:


> As I said, there are those with attitude in all disciplines of the sport.
> 
> Myself, I understand if someone is really into their ride and doesn't respond to a friendly wave.... but tose that look at you when you wave and brush you off don't get the same consideration in my books. Of course, those that brush you off and then give you "the look"... well, those guys are almost in the same class as the guy you came across Ska!


Funny you should mention it Mike...I should have included it in my original tirade, which seems to be getting a lot of longevity. You hit it on the head, if you are so focused you don't see another rider, that's one thing. If you see someone acknowledge you whether with a wave, nod, or otherwise, lose two seconds (literally if that on a 40-140 minute ride for most) and show a smidgen of social grace and acknowledge them back. That was the whole reason for my original post. Downright ignoring someone in any setting is just plain ignorant, plain and simple. That's my take...

N.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, this morning I was coming down from the top of a nearby small mountainous sort of hill (they call it a mountain, but it's more like a range of large hills, but I digress...) and I hit the tar for the short ride back home. 

This roadie draws level with me, heading the other way. So I wave and say "G'day" as I do to most people I see out the bush, regardless of their stripe. He just sort of stares / glares and puts on his "I'm hurting" face and rides on. Silly old bugger was only creeping along anyway, and there was nobody else to impress out there.

Truth be told, I think he was pissed that my MTB was somewhat more exotic and expensive than his ordinary old compact roadie. Must have been that, as I had not a thread of fluoro anywhere - from experience the fluoro sets them off - it's like some sort of aggression signal to them I think - they just want to race you and hate you.


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey don't forget that if a group of roadies is riding along at any kind of decent speed, the front guy (or two guys, if its a double paceline) will be putting the effort in 'pulling' along the rest. The other guys behind who are therfore 'drafting' will be to busy trying to maintain an accurate position a few inches from the guy in fronts wheel and not collide.

Basically if you are on the other side of the road they will probably not even notice you.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

The_rydster said:


> Hey don't forget that if a group of roadies is riding along at any kind of decent speed, the front guy (or two guys, if its a double paceline) will be putting the effort in 'pulling' along the rest. The other guys behind who are therfore 'drafting' will be to busy trying to maintain an accurate position a few inches from the guy in fronts wheel and not collide.
> 
> Basically if you are on the other side of the road they will probably not even notice you.


True - but I was like four metres from this guy - in the middle of the bush, on a rarely used tar road. And he looked at me with this "Who the FUGG are you to say hello to me?" expression.....

It was like I ruined his chi or something.

Now, when I / my mates bump into fellow MTB'rs around here, it's always a "Hi" on the way past, or sometimes we pull up for a chat. It's always reciprocal.

Maybe it has to do with roadies being more competitive on a whole, I dunno. If they wasted a breath it might cost them dearly, like they are all riding the Tour or something....

I work with a few roadies, one in particular is always like "When are you going to get a road bike and come racing?" like it's mandatory to race to enjoy the sport.

I HATE riding on the road - so boring.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

If they don't wave to me I just throw my whiskey bottle at them. bastidges.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

maybe it's just me, but road riding puts you in a complete different mindset then you are often in when out enjoying a mtn. bike ride.

a big part of road riding is the mental portion of it. for me, if i'm not super friendly on the road it is because i'm in "ride mode" on my road bike. i road ride, because it makes me physically much more fit and much faster on my mtn. bike. i don't ride road because its fun and intresting which is why road riding is such a mental thing. you have to mentally push yourself on those long hard boring rides.

thats just my thought.

you are in a different mind setting when acutally road riding.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

*Yep I have.*



mtbmeister said:


> Has anyone had similar experiences?


For some odd reason mountain bikers are nice and road bikers are jerks. Around me I have had some road bikers see me riding my mountain bike on the side of the road and they have told me that Iam supose to be riding on trails only and not on the road. Or other times I have had road bikers pass me and while they are passing me they say "get out of my way" or "your going to slow". It seems to me that road bikers have nothing else to do but just complain about us mountain bikers.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

xKREDx said:


> For some odd reason mountain bikers are nice and road bikers are jerks.


Bwahhahahahaha! :skep: 

p.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

xKREDx said:


> For some odd reason mountain bikers are nice and road bikers are jerks.


Ahh, the heart of the matter....


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

xKREDx said:


> I have had road bikers pass me and while they are passing me they say "get out of my way" or "your going to slow".


I seriously doubt that. I have never come across any roadies on known any roadies when I ride in group road rides who would do that.


----------



## Strid (Nov 1, 2006)

xKREDx said:


> For some odd reason mountain bikers are nice and road bikers are jerks. Around me I have had some road bikers see me riding my mountain bike on the side of the road and they have told me that Iam supose to be riding on trails only and not on the road. Or other times I have had road bikers pass me and while they are passing me they say "get out of my way" or "your going to slow". It seems to me that road bikers have nothing else to do but just complain about us mountain bikers.


If a road biker had to cross your MTB trail before he could enter the open road and you found him blocking your path, driving at 75% of your speed, I doubt that a mountain biker would act differently than if a road biker found his path blocked block by a guy on a FS bike going at 75% his speed on a flat road...

(Thanks for calling me a jerk, also!  )


----------



## mikebowyer (Mar 7, 2006)

i haven't read anything other than the OP, but successful competitive cycling takes a certain attitude. If you have, say 20 hours you could be riding a week, if you ride all of them by yorself on the road on your road bike training hard you'll be the best you can be. If you ride with someone slower than you, a friend say, you will not have trained as hard, and you give up how good you can do in races because of this.

If you wait for someone who got a flat, the 2 minutes of not riding is no big deal, but 2 minutes out of every ride is like an hour a month, and if you're trying to be the best you can that is some serious wasting of time.

Its just the hard truth that riding competitively takes a lot of time, if you take time to ride with people slower than you, you will never ever be any faster than you are right then, and if you're at any kind of competitive level, no one faster will ride with you because they will have to slow down, and they wont because they understand this.

So see a roadie riding, wave, if he waves back he sucks. See a roadie loading his bike in his car, or taking a break on his ride, he'll be very friendly. Its the nature of the sport's high level of competition, not the nature of the riders. Give them a break and realize that they're doing something totally different than you.


----------



## RacingLarva (Oct 23, 2006)

xKREDx said:


> For some odd reason mountain bikers are nice and road bikers are jerks. Around me I have had some road bikers see me riding my mountain bike on the side of the road and they have told me that Iam supose to be riding on trails only and not on the road. Or other times I have had road bikers pass me and while they are passing me they say *"get out of my way"* or *"your going to slow".* It seems to me that road bikers have nothing else to do but just complain about us mountain bikers.


There might be a greater number of roadies with a minority complex than mountainbikers. While mtbiking might be both about skills, fun and endurance, the fun in road biking is largely centered around building endurance, and this triggers a competitive feature in a great deal of people biking. A$$hole attitude is a stereotypical "losers"-treat.

I think you could answer that a$$hole you mentioned with: No, YOU are going to slow. I am not the one trying to be a racer here.

Get out of my way=> How about you just chill for a sec, hotshot.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

Ok, this thread has been kicking around a while now. I will say after a couple months of road riding I find myself not responding to others on the trails. Not because I am being rude and ignoring them, but that i'm trying to keep my speed above 20mph after riding for an hour or more already, and by the time my brain registers that theres another person, or that they even said hello, I am already past them, and any hello would be unheard.

In fact some times i do say high, 50 ft down the trail.


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

ozz said:


> A roadie once made eye contact with my friend while we were on our MTBs. My friend immediately had a brain aneurysm and went into a seizure. Another time a roadie waved "hello" to a guy I was riding with, and the guy I was with dropped dead! Roadies have powers. They do ignore you, but it is for your own safety.


ROFL!!!! Thanks for that, ozz.


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

> For the love of GOD...what is with all the butt-hurt mountain bikers who cry every time one of those mean old roadies doesn't offer to become bestest pinkie-swear buddies?
> 
> They're having their ride. You're having yours. Sometimes strangers aren't part of that equation.


You nailed it on the head.

Who gives a rat's ass if someone doesn't wave or blow you a kiss. Are you riding? Or are you trying to make sure you get "noticed"?

This thread is lame.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*A Different Breed Awwright...*

Last summer me and one of my buds were on our road bikes. There was a roadie stopped fixing a flat so we stopped and asked if he needed anything and he asked "why arent you guys mountainbiking today?" I asked him how he knew we were mountainbikers (we WERE on ROAD bikes)...he said any other roadie woulda' flipped him off and kept going!

I always thought roadies didn't like mountainbikers...I guess they don't like their roadie brethren either lol.


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

This has to be the most junior-high, "us versus them", solipsistic crap I've ever read. I'm amazed this banter has gone on for 3 pages. :crazy:


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

I cant stand roadies when they dont wave. I mean, they MUST have some stick up their butt if they dont sit up and wave with one whole arm.

Usually, if they dont wave, I catch them and throw tacks out on the road. They deserve flat tires for riding a tire that is narrower than my rims. Maybe next time if they roll 29x2.5 they wont get flats. 

All roadies suck, and anyone who disagrees should join them in their brightly colored snobbish wonderland.


----------



## Rouleur321 (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh goody...another one of THESE threads. 

Nevermind they may be in a paceline going about 27 MPH in traffic with a guy an inch off his wheel and another an inch in front. Dammit....I deserve an acknowledgement to my wave!!!!!!

I think Im going to go to the local freeride spot in my lycra and roadie jersey and start waving while they are doing their drops and what not.

Lets see what kind of reaction Ill get.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't know who I get a kick out of more, the folks with their panties in a bind cause they didn't get a wave or those of you so upset because the question was asked.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

All roadies think they are Mario Cippolini - even tho they are 50 and get passed by kids on freeride and jump bikes going home from school.......


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

stinkymutt said:


> This has to be the most junior-high, "us versus them", solipsistic crap I've ever read. I'm amazed this banter has gone on for 3 pages. :crazy:


Solipsistic -- lookit you with your fancy college education. Probably a roadie.

  

Ooh! Ooh! I thought of a bunch of other "absolutely true and I don't have to prove a thing" generalizations:

* XC racers are jerks, freeriders are cool.
* Freeriders are poser hooligans, all-mountain guys are cool (and tough!)
* AM riders think they're tough; DH guys are cool
* DH guys are unfit poser wannabes; XC racers are keeping it real
* Anyone who rides for fitness doesn't "get" mountain biking
* Anyone who rides for adventure doesn't "get" mountain biking
* Anyone who rides a road bike isn't really a mountain biker
* Anyone who does sports other than cycling isn't keeping it real
* Pothead cyclists are cool; teetotalers are uptight jerks
* Pothead cyclists are paranoid slackers; the only way to be in touch with nature is to stay clean.
* Anyone who drinks after a ride also beats his wife
* Anyone whose wife can outride them is a drunk
* Anyone who's on a nice bike and isn't lily-white probably stole it
* Republicans ride nicer bikes than Democrats
* Democrats who own lots of bikes are destroying this country with their lifestyle agenda
* Singlespeeders are waaaay cooler than all the other cool riders put together
* Singlespeeders are deluding themselves into thinking they're having more fun so they can rationalize being in pain all the time
* Anyone who rides a singlespeed is harder-core than you
* Anyone who rides rigid is harder-core than you
* The quality of person you are can be determined by how good a rider you are
* Weight weenies are jerks; not caring about your componentry or even the operability of your bike is cool
* You're riding your bicycle wrong and are a jerk as well.

Just try denying it. 

p.


----------



## canyoncreek (Apr 15, 2005)

Paul B said:


> Solipsistic -- lookit you with your fancy college education. Probably a roadie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This could very well be the most sensible post on this thread


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

...and all MTBers think they're Ned Overend or Tinker Juarez.

Another brilliant example of syllogistic thought that has led to where we are in this thread.

People who ride road bikes don't return waves.
People who don't return waves are *******s.
People on road bikes are *******s.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Rogue14 said:


> Just this afternoon as we are pulling into our driveway we got the attitude. We live on a 45mph country road. 2 roadies were stopped in the middle of the top of our driveway as we approached. We signaled, stopped (on this 45 mph road) and were ingnored. We drove around them with one tire on the asphalt of our driveway and the other in the gravel. They barely turned their heads as we slid past them. What idiots. My wife was driving and the kids were in the car or they would have heard something from me.


I usually pull right up to riders like that and lay on the horn--works wonders.

I don't usually give a crap about roadies when I'm riding my mountain bike--my bike is worth more than theirs, anyway. Besides, most of them are on a poseur training ride to the nearest Starbucks . . .

But my favorite is the roadie poseurs that ride on the sidwalk near where I live (narrow road). I deliberately make them ride off the sidwalk. They don't call it a ROAD BIKE for nothing . . .

However, I'm super nice to hikers, equestrians, other MTbers, and 'cross riders once I'm on the dirt. I'm only a part-time jerk.

(my comments apply to Marin Co., CA roadies only)



Paul B said:


> * Republicans ride nicer bikes than Democrats


Not anymore . . . .



finger51 said:


> If they don't wave to me I just throw my whiskey bottle at them. bastidges.


That bottle better be empty; otherwise you are just wasting good liquor.


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

*That's ironic...*



> I don't usually give a crap about roadies when I'm riding my mountain bike--my bike is worth more than theirs, anyway. Besides, most of them are on a poseur training ride to the nearest Starbucks . . .


Random Drivel's public profile says:
Favorite Trail:
Main Street to the nearest Starbucks

Funny.


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

I used to think Expert XC racers were snobby muthers and felt put off by many of them...some indeed were but most weren't. 

Road riding and it's history are generally steeped in attitude if I'm not mistaken. It is part of the culture, like it or not. Some wave, some don't. Who cares. That and if they're in a groove as others have said, they may not even notice you. 

I tend to ignore recumbant riders because they annoy me for some reason. I guess that makes me a d*uchebag....:ciappa:


----------

